# Bridgewood planer



## RodBenson (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello guys. Rod here. I'm a new member and this is my first post. I have been setting up a new workshop and have been reading your comments and reviews before purchasing any equipment. I'm in search of an older model 15" planer. I buy a lot of rough lumber to make tables and benches and can't imagine using a lunchbox to plane 10' 2×12s (maple). I ran into a gentleman who has a Bridgewood BW15P. It's my understanding that Bridgewood is one of the better units in the Chinese takeover lines. My concern is being able to find parts. i contacted the company that use to carry the line but haven't received an answer from them. Are the parts interchangeable with any of the other clones and is $500 a fair market value?
Any advise would be much appreciated. 
Sure am glad that I found this site.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't help you with your planer question but just wanted to say "Welcome to Lumberjocks!"


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Bridgewood was sold by Wilke Machinery in York, PA and was a decent import brand. IIRC most was Taiwanese, and was similar to other imports, so at least some parts should be interchangeable. Wilke is still in business AFAIK.

Wilke Machinery Co
Address: 3230 Susquehanna Trail, York, PA 17406
Phone717) 767-1726


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Call these guy and ask about parts. They used to be the dealer for Bridegwood. I have a Bridgewood wide belt sander and got some part for it.

Call and make sure what they can get and can't. Keep in mind a lot of tool like this have been made in the same factory and a lot of parts are interchangeable with many brands.

An yes, Bridgewood made decent stuff.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

